# Road 1x Groups Announced



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

SRAM officially announced their new Force 1 and Rival 1 groups yesterday. I attended last week's product roll-out, and posted my thoughts on the new products here.


----------



## southpaw533 (May 29, 2007)

When you can't beat your competitor then convince the market your competitor's product isn't needed. I would've loved to be in the marketing brainstorm meeting where the idea was hatched.


----------

